

Tokyo police figure Mt. Gox Bitcoin heist was an inside job - rmason
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/01/tokyo-police-bitcoin-mt-gox/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822062)

